# Undercover Minnie!!!



## bearlyanne

Last May, I had some undercover magic happen with a cast member that still makes me well up in tears. It is really hard to describe how magical it was.

On our arrival night last year, we had an adr at chef mickey's. My dd is just in love with the characters and was dressed as Cinderella. She had an amazing evening and afterward we went shopping for a bit before we went out to the deck to watch the fireworks. It was crowded, so we walked up to the next floor to watch it it and there was another family there. A mom, a young woman and a teen boy. The younger woman took an immediate liking to my daughter and interacted with her through the entire fireworks. She earned her trust by kneeling beside her and talking with her and she even asked if she could lift my dd so she could see better. They danced to the music and wished upon a star or two/ My daughter was just in love, holding her hand and hugging her. They were instant BFFs.

I said something to the girl's mom about how wonderful her daughter was with kids and her reply with a twinkle in her eye was ,"well she should be. She works here".

That is when it became so evident who we were with. There was a very feminine flirty way about her. Her hand movements were so familiar.Even out of costume, the magic was still there. Before I could say anything, the fireworks ended and she grabbed my dd's hand and said,"C'mon I have another surprise for you" and started to lead her to the another viewing spot to watch the Water Parade. 

As we walked over to the our new spot, I whispered to her, "Thank you Minnie!' and her eyes grew big and she just nodded. 

This offduty cast member spent about 40 minutes with us that evening. She shared her time and her family with us. She made my daughter feel like a princess. What a wonderful way to start our vacation.

So if you happen to remember dancing with a young Cinderella one evening, I can not thank you enough. It will always be one of my most treasured moments at Disney.


----------



## imstock

I love this story.


----------



## amysuch

What a wonderful story!!


----------



## imstock

I hope you dont mind, but I printed and shared your story (with a few edits for non-DISers) with some of our mice-friends as well as some of the managerment team on Mainstreet and they all loved it just as much as I did. It spent a few days hung on the wall in our break room too. It's nice to hear back from the guests. Thank you again.


----------



## bearlyanne

I am thrilled!!! I always felt bad that I didn't get her name because I would have loved to praise her to anyone and everyone who would listen!  

check your pm


----------



## ilovedisneyworld

Awesome story!  One of the reason I love Disney World. Great Cast Members!


----------



## beckysmith

This is the cutest story ever!


----------



## Cruzmom

Tears welling up just reading.... Some people just have that magic oozing out of them, and lucky for us Disney finds them for us!


----------



## Catira

Thank you for sharing your wonderful experience with us.  Hoping Minnie gets to know what a magical moment she shared with your family.


----------



## mello

What a great story this is!


----------



## BEES guy

Such a great story.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## DisneyFairytale

Awww it's beautiful! it just made me teary.


----------



## TannerO

Undercover Magic is the best. It's always nice to know that the magic cast members make is truly genuine.


----------



## tjmj9801




----------



## Minniemini

This is such a wonderful story. Im hopeful when i have a little cinderella i get to share those kind of moments with her!


----------



## MenchieMan87

What an incredible story!! I love this!!!


----------



## StephaniexMarie

That has got to be one of the most amazing stories I have ever heard!! 
Your DD will always remember that magical moment. This is just wonderful!


----------



## Amunet

Awe that's adorable ... made me tear up ^_^

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## heimannm

nobody ignore story


----------



## thegib95

What an awesome story, and what an amazing example of Cast Members that really believe in what they do, the Disney Magic just oozes out of them!


----------



## admjax

Great story!!!


----------



## WDW1st-timers

I love this story...You get a great feeling when you read it .  To the OP....Thank you for sharing.


----------



## bearlyanne

OP here

I am so happy that people have been enjoying this story. I am especially glad there was a comment made today, which brought me back here. I needed to be reminded of the Disney magic  with the way that my week has been going


----------



## dreweyj

It's things like this that really do make someone's day at the World.  Last year during one of my trips to WDW, I ran into an amazing cast member.  Come to find out she was a trainer in the Magic Kingdom.  We had a great discussion, and I told her that the thing Cast Members may not realize is that they make or break our experience.

I explained that without the individuals who truly "make the magic" happen, the Disney Parks would be just like all the rest of the theme parks.   I also told her that the atmosphere makes their work more difficult but more important than anywhere else because when you go anywhere other than  Disney World, you tend to remember the one great thing that someone does for you because it sticks out from the "norm."  But when you go to Disney World, it seems like you tend to remember the one bad thing that happened because bad interactions are not the norm.  

Cast Members really do a lot for the guests of Disney's Parks, and I know they are one of the reasons I keep going back.  Great customer service is like a drug.


----------



## cherokeemamma

dreweyj said:


> Cast Members really do a lot for the guests of Disney's Parks, and I know they are one of the reasons I keep going back.  Great customer service is like a drug.



I totally agree with you, dreweyj! The customer service and cast member interactions are what sets Disney apart. It is the driving force behind the magic. 

To the OP...Thanks so much for sharing this sweet story. Many things about Disney can make me emotional and your story brought tears to my eyes.  I hope Disney never loses sight that these experiences are what bring us back again and again!


----------



## BrerMom

MenchieMan87 said:


> What an incredible story!! I love this!!!



  Ditto!


----------



## Cree629

What a wonderfully sweet story!  We are leaving on our trip one week from today, and I hope my little princesses get to experience some similarly magical moments!


----------



## westonkamom

What a magical moment!!  I can almost see it as a commercial, lol...brought a tear to my eye.Just a wonderful example of Disney!  Thank you for sharing!


----------

